# toolchain - cross-compiling

## bi-andrea

Facendo delle ricerche vedo che Gentoo dispone addiritura di uno script chiamato crossdev , che sarebbe in grado di costruire con un stretto lotto di programmi, il compilatore per creare binari indirizzati in un'altra partizione volendo anche con un'altra architettura.

Tempo prima di provare Gentoo provai http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/lfs/lfs/6.2/ con problemi di ogni tipo, ma molto appagante come sodisfazione.

Vorrei con Gentoo, montare una partizione da formattare, crearci il cross-compilatore e costruire l'albero di root, quì ho trovato come fare, ma lo script non parte, mi linka il cross-compilatore nella partizione nuova, ma non compila.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/base/embedded/handbook/index.xml?full=1&amp;style=printable#book_part1_chap2

mio make.conf

```
#USE="X gtk gnome -alsa sqlite mp3 cdrom dvd extras png audio python"

USE="cbuild chost ctarget root portage_configroot cross_compile"
```

gabbiano è giusto per dare un nome inconfondibile...

```
 # crossdev -t gabbiano

 * crossdev version:      20110819

 * Host Portage ARCH:     x86

 * Target Portage ARCH:   *

 * Target System:         gabbiano

 * Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 * ABIs:                  default

 * binutils:              binutils-[latest]

 * gcc:                   gcc-[latest]

 * headers:               linux-headers-[latest]

 * libc:                  [none]-[latest]

 * CROSSDEV_OVERLAY:      /gabbiano

 * PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 * PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT:    

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  

 * Log: /var/log/portage/cross-gabbiano-binutils.log

 * Emerging cross-binutils ...

 * binutils failed :(

 * If you file a bug, please attach the following logfiles:

 * /var/log/portage/cross-gabbiano-info.log

 * /var/log/portage/cross-gabbiano-binutils.log
```

/var/log/portage/cross-gabbiano-binutils.log

```
 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies  .... ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22 from x-gabbiano

 * binutils-2.22.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                 [ ok ]

 * binutils-2.22-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking binutils-2.22.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22/work

>>> Unpacking binutils-2.22-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   03_all_binutils-2.15.92.0.2-ppc64-pie.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   08_all_binutils-RPATH_ENVVAR-smack.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   12_all_sh-targets.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   20_all_ld-sysroot.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   30_all_binutils-2.22-flexible-tests.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   63_all_binutils-2.22-pt-pax-flags-20111121.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   66_all_binutils-2.22-warn-textrel.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   75_all_binutils-default-test-flags.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   76_all_use-new-ld-dtags.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   77_all_generate-gnu-hash.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   78_all_use-relro.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 *   91_all_libiberty-pic.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Fixing misc issues in configure files

 * Using GNU config files from /usr/share/gnuconfig

 *   Updating config.sub

 [ ok ]

 *   Updating config.guess

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: binutils-2.22/

 *   Applying portage/2.2 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22/work/binutils-2.22 ...

 *  CATEGORY: cross-gabbiano

 *    CBUILD: i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *     CHOST: i686-pc-linux-gnu

 *   CTARGET: gabbiano

 *    CFLAGS:  -march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe

 *   LDFLAGS: -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

./configure --enable-gold --enable-plugins --without-included-gettext --with-zlib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-sysroot=/usr/gabbiano --enable-secureplt --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --target=gabbiano --datadir=/usr/share/binutils-data/gabbiano/2.22 --infodir=/usr/share/binutils-data/gabbiano/2.22/info --mandir=/usr/share/binutils-data/gabbiano/2.22/man --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gabbiano/binutils-bin/2.22 --libdir=/usr/lib/binutils/gabbiano/2.22 --libexecdir=/usr/lib/binutils/gabbiano/2.22 --includedir=/usr/lib/binutils/gabbiano/2.22/include --enable-64-bit-bfd --enable-shared --disable-werror --disable-static

configure: loading site script /usr/share/config.site

configure: loading site script /usr/share/crossdev/include/site/linux

configure: loading site script /usr/share/crossdev/include/site/i686-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... Invalid configuration `gabbiano': machine `gabbiano' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22/work/binutils-2.22/config.sub gabbiano failed

 * ERROR: cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22 failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3229:  Called toolchain-binutils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3928:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die;

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'x-gabbiano': '/gabbiano/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/cross-gabbiano/binutils-2.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage
```

/var/log/portage/cross-gabbiano-info.log

```
 * crossdev version:      20110819

 * Host Portage ARCH:     x86

 * Target Portage ARCH:   *

 * Target System:         gabbiano

 * Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 * ABIs:                  default

 * binutils:              binutils-[latest]

 * gcc:                   gcc-[latest]

 * headers:               linux-headers-[latest]

 * libc:                  [none]-[latest]

 * CROSSDEV_OVERLAY:      /gabbiano

 * PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 * PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT:    

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.1-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.1-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_3.06GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Dec 2011 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-gabbiano

    location: /gabbiano

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="512M"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.10-r2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OLDPWD="/home/manuel"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PATH="/lib/rc/bin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/gabbiano"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SUDO_COMMAND="/bin/su root"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="manuel"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cbuild chost cli cracklib cross_compile crypt ctarget cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre portage_configroot pppd readline root session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mga tdfx vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="mga tdfx vesa"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauth7fr8Av"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XSESSION="Xfce4"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

----------

## VeLuca93

 *Quote:*   

>  * Target System:         gabbiano 

 

E in realtà è proprio "gabbiano" il problema: per funzionare correttamente crossdev ha bisogno di un nome del tipo armv7a-hardfloat-linux-gnueabi (per alcuni modelli di processori arm), cioè del tipo CPU-MACHINE-OS-VENDOR, così come x86_64-pc-linux-gnu, che indica un normale pc a 64 bit.

----------

## bi-andrea

sì è partito è bastato sistemare in make.conf quì

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

noioso però, lui adesso sta costruendo il cross-compilatore, il mio dubbio è adesso uno dove punta?

Cioè i binari dove li va a costruire?

provando con questo comando

```
crossdev --target sh4-unknown-linux-gnu
```

/var/log/portage/cross-sh4-unknown-linux-gnu-binutils.log

```

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * crossdev version:      20110819

 * Host Portage ARCH:     x86

 * Target Portage ARCH:   sh

 * Target System:         sh4-unknown-linux-gnu

 * Stage:                 4 (C/C++ compiler)

 * ABIs:                  default

 * binutils:              binutils-[stable]

 * gcc:                   gcc-[stable]

 * headers:               linux-headers-[stable]

 * libc:                  glibc-[stable]

 * CROSSDEV_OVERLAY:      /usr/local/portage

 * PORT_LOGDIR:           /var/log/portage

 * PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT:    

  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _  -  ~  -  _

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.1-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.1-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_3.06GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Dec 2011 10:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r2, 2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="512M"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.10-r2/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib/ladspa"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.20.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OLDPWD="/home/manuel"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PATH="/lib/rc/bin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris mips-irix m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SANDBOX_COMPAT_LEVEL="16"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWD="/"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SUDO_COMMAND="/bin/su root"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="manuel"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="acl berkdb bzip2 cbuild chost cli cracklib cross_compile crypt ctarget cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre portage_configroot pppd readline root session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mga tdfx vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="root"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS PHP_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="mga tdfx vesa"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauth4wT3EZ"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XSESSION="Xfce4"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Se va tutto liscio mi sono risparmiato un mese come minimo a costruirmelo a tempo-buco, come sempre è anni luce avanti Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## VeLuca93

I binari dovrebbero essere tutti in /usr/$target/bin, ma puoi anche eseguire cose come $target-gcc senza cambiare path

[OT]

PS: vedo che sei di cesenatico.. ho qualche maglietta con il nome della tua città stampato sopra  :Razz:  vediamo se indovini di cosa sono  :Very Happy: 

[/OT]

----------

## bi-andrea

Percaso le patch le posso impostare da quì?

/usr/sh4-unknown-linux-gnu/etc/portage/make.conf

```
CHOST=sh4-unknown-linux-gnu

CBUILD=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ARCH=sh

HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

E_MACHINE=EM_SH

ROOT=/usr/${CHOST}/

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="sh ~sh"

USE="${ARCH} zlib bindist make-symlinks minimal"

#MARCH_TUNE="-march=armv4t -mtune=arm9tdmi"   #arm-softfloat-linux-uclibc

#MARCH_TUNE="-march=armv5t -mtune=xscale"   #armv5teb-softfloat-linux-gnueabi

CFLAGS="-Os -pipe ${MARCH_TUNE} -fomit-frame-pointer -I${ROOT}usr/include/ -I${ROOT}include/"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-L${ROOT}lib -L${ROOT}usr/lib"

FEATURES="-collision-protect sandbox buildpkg noman noinfo nodoc"

# Be sure we dont overwrite pkgs from another repo..

PKGDIR=${ROOT}packages/

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=${ROOT}tmp/

ELIBC="glibc"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="${ROOT}usr/lib/pkgconfig/"

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/"

LIBDIR_sh="lib"

LIBDIR_amd64=lib64

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"
```

Non dico di fare come il progetto LFS, dove si costruisce il cross-compiling e il sistema nella partizione "nuova", che vedo Gentoo preferisce tenerla sotto /usr/ e gestirlo come normale strumento di compilazione, però almeno costruire lo stage in una partizione nuova o che va costruito e quando è compiuto si sposta nella partizione desiderata, un pò come quando sul disco vergine ci copiamo il nostro stage3 e poi ci evolviamo tutto sopra?

Maglietta con stampato Cesenatico  :Question: 

Dunque potrebbe essere la NoveColli, dove ci partcipano dilettanti amatoriali di ciclismo oppure BeachVolley (ne sono patito pure io di quel sport) sull'estivo, mi sfugge il nome dove giovani di tutt le parti si sfidono per stabilire i vincitori della manifestazione.  :Laughing: 

Ci ho preso?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## VeLuca93

Non ho provato a compilare uno stage con il cross-compiler, lo usavo principalmente per distcc (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/cross-compiling-distcc.xml ) e il kernel

comunque qui http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/handbook/?part=1&chap=5 ci sono delle istruzioni per fare quello che vuoi tu, o quantomeno adattabili  :Razz:  (bello qemu-user! non lo conoscevo)

Comunque no, non hai indovinato per le magliette  :Very Happy:  le olimpiadi di matematica sono così poco conosciute anche lì?

----------

## bi-andrea

```
Comunque no, non hai indovinato per le magliette :D le olimpiadi di matematica sono così poco conosciute anche lì?
```

ma è vero  :Shocked:  , c'è anche quello degli scacchi, davanti al palazzo c'è una fontana?

O all'Agip?

Per il coss-compilng adesso controllo quello che mi hai linkato, quindi l'operazione con crossdev non è possibile portare avanti se incomincio con distcc?

Comunque grazie

adesso controllo

----------

## VeLuca93

A quanto ne so, e se ho capito bene la tua domanda, se inizi a usare distcc e poi decidi di cross-compilare l'intero sistema perdi il lavoro fatto con distcc.

Per esperienza personale ti consiglio di cross-compilare tutto, perchè il guadagno di velocità con distcc (almeno nel mio caso, un toshiba AC100) è stato praticamente nullo

----------

